# What size do I get my block bored to?



## Idkyet (Jul 12, 2014)

Okay so I have a 1.8l 8v, and I bought a 1mm upsize pistons(82mm) do I tell the guy to bore it to 82mm? I know that the stock size is 81mm but isnt the pistons actually smaller than 81mm? Are they not 80.5mm stock ? So wouldn't my piston actually be 81.5mm? As you can see I need some help here  

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------

